# Berry bullets



## ROBINPA (Sep 11, 2009)

I just picked up some 180gr-hp , 40 cal bullets at a good price anyone have any experence with this brand , i will be loading them for my XD-40.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I've used them in my 9 mm ammo. They shoot just fine.

WM


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Wandering Man said:


> I've used them in my 9 mm ammo. They shoot just fine.
> 
> WM


+1
I was given 100 to try. Worked well in my Jericho.
fusil


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I have used several thousand in 9 and 40. The only batch of HP's (9MM) I tried keyholed on me. The others worked fine.

tumbleweed


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

I've used Berry's and Rainiers for few years now and like both for target shooting. I've used them in guns ranging from .380 to 10mm.


----------



## gschnarr (Jan 26, 2009)

Have and do use them for 380,9mm and 9mm MAK. So far I have shot just a couple thousand of them and they work very well for me. Unfortunately, they have discontinued the 9mmMak. You can order them straight from Berry's for even more savings.They are made for midrange loads.


----------



## ROBINPA (Sep 11, 2009)

I finally recieved my dies and loaded up a hundred of the 180 gr.40 cal Berrys bullets for my XD-40 ,seem to function and fire just fine .I wish the accuracy would be a little better:smt033 but i know that is shooter error.


----------



## Foldemtime (Sep 25, 2009)

*Berry's bullets*



ROBINPA said:


> I just picked up some 180gr-hp , 40 cal bullets at a good price anyone have any experence with this brand , i will be loading them for my XD-40.


I load berry's bullets for my ruger sr9 and springfield 45, I like berrys bullets. Two inch groups at 15 yards. I think you will like them also... Use 4.8 gr. bullseye powder in both guns with 115 gr. bullet for 9 mm and 230 gr. bullet for 45 ACP and both bullets are from berry's. I hope this helped


----------



## RustyFN (Dec 27, 2006)

I haven't shot HP's but have shot a lot of FP's in 9mm. I thought they shot real good but stopped buying them when FMJ's started to be cheaper. I loaded them for a CZ 75 BD. CZ's are known to have a short chamber and I had to seat them deeper than normal. I would suggest loading one and dropping it in the barrel and getting the OAL right before going into mass production. I haven't had a problem with jacketed FP's the Berry's seem to be a little fatter. Also use a very light crimp so you don't crimp through the plating.


----------



## Surculus Solitudo (Aug 18, 2009)

I just got my first shipment of Berry's Bullets today. Boy, do they look purrrrrrrrrdy in thier copper jackets. Can't wait to load some up!


----------



## SIGness (Oct 14, 2009)

Berry's is all I buy.


----------

